# Are special named characters feasible...



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

In low point cost games? 
http://synaps3.blogspot.com/2011/03/last-man-standing-game-1.html

In the Battle report, the eldar player took Eldrad, 10 wraithguard + lock, 4 jetbikes, and 3 wraith lords with a ton of str6 shooting.
And he did reasonably well. 
And i read that aboytervigon takes swarmlord at 1K points as well.

Heres my thinking on it:
Swarmlord is 250 points there abouts, but Nid swarms and broods are dirt cheap compared to, say Blood angels. If a Blood angel player wanted Mephiston in his 1K-1250 list, he would end up with too few troops on the board.
I dont know Eldar that well, so can someone comment on that Eldar list above please?

So, are named special characters really feasible at low points cost?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Depends on the character.

I would never take characters such as Mephiston, Swarmlord, Ghazghkull, Njal, Abaddon, etc in anything under 2000 points, simply because they take the points allocation away from the vital Troop and Heavy Support options.
Obviously this depends entirely on what army it is though, and the playstyle of the list.
There are some lists that actually work well with an expensive character, but not many.
Most of the Marine characters (Vulkan, Lysander, etc) are almost always worth it regardless of the points limit, but thats mainly due to the fact that they are only a couple of points more than the standard Captain kitted out, but grant powerful army-wide special rules.
Characters such as Coteaz and Belial are quite good for their points, and are worth taking no matter what points limit.

Eldar special characters i am not really a fan of.
Eldrad is good, but a simple Farseer with Doom/Fortune/RoWa/RoWi/SS can do the same job, and is quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

aaahh. i love the sight of a quick reply in the morning :thank_you:

Getting those expensive named characters to work would be a pain, I'm sure. Ive noticed that the Named Chapter codex's(BA,DA,SW) heroes all centre around pure killing potential, with little to no buffs, if only to a squad theyve joined. Vanilla Codex has heroes which buff your entire army! and are less points as well.
And guard has heroes which buff their entire army as well, though i dont know the points cost there.

Of course, Heroes like mephiston could easily dominate 1K games... If played with the UTMOST precision, the general having been through agonizing defeats to find a synergy which allowed his special named characters to work.


----------

